# The "like" function...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It wasn't there before, but now I wonder how to use it or even when... I wonder if I look like a douche who doesn't give out any likes or something too lol

I dunno


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you calling Amp a douche?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Eh, I could go without it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> Are you calling Amp a douche?


I shall say no more


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> It wasn't there before, but now I wonder how to use it or even when... I wonder if I look like a douche who doesn't give out any likes or something too lol
> 
> I dunno


It doesn't matter -do what you want to do. Some here do not use it at all - One guy here , a poster I really respect - I noticed one day he has only given out a total of 4.... and one of my posts was one of those. Boy did I ever feel SPECIAL that day . 

Another poster I think alot of .... sees the whole feature as stupid... I see where he is coming from too..... personally -if given a choice....I'd rather receive a feedback comment over a LIKE anyday....I tend to see Likes as a lazy man's click. Though they're still nice to receive, not complaining here.  

Then some Like almost everything they read....I've noticed if one goes to the Social Section, you'll rack them up like WILDFIRE ... ..they are very LIKEABLE over there! Humor seems to get more LIKES over seriousness at TAM. Though for me, I give more on the basis of serious -over humor.. 

Just LIKE what you LIKE....if you even feel like Liking.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if a particular post peaks my interest or makes me laugh I normally quote them and respond lol

So I guess I can get away with not 'liking' then yes? 
Without feeling like I'm being rude or some such? heh


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Well if a particular post peaks my interest or makes me laugh I normally quote them and respond lol
> 
> So I guess I can get away with not 'liking' then yes?
> Without feeling like I'm being rude or some such? heh


I do not find it rude in the least, heck no!! I like your way of doing more so -- yeah... the feedback. That is the coolest !


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh there we go, my first like! :rofl:

Popped a cherry there haha


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Giving/receiving "likes" are definitely nice; but receiving feedback to your posts, albeit of a positive or even a constructively negative nature, seems to mean so very much more!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Oh there we go, my first like! :rofl:
> 
> Popped a cherry there haha


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not many people like my posts anyways. Oh well.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep. Total douche.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

well if you ask me there needs to be an "unlike" button


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Change that to a dislike button, and you've got my vote.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I use the like button now instead of quoting and saying "I agree". So much easier and takes up less space.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i like a post when someone says what i'm thinking

or if it's really funny to me

or if it's really deep and meaningful

or romantic toward their partner

lol i'm a like wh*re


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

We need an eject button...or do I mean a 'reject' button?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

CandieGirl said:


> We need an eject button...or do I mean a 'reject' button?


Too many would be hurt & offended by this- to the point they'd say "screw TAM". If that was ever offered, I would not even partake in it....

I would think the majority of posters already take the time to let another know they disagree ...or reject , going on to explain the why's/ their position.... as it should be. That's what makes forums interesting...keeps us coming back for more. 

I'd prefer to hear a thought out explanation WAY above a reject button.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Before TAM had a "Like" button, people complained about others quoting whole posts and then using the "I agree" icon. Liking is indeed a shortcut to agreement and appreciation of humor.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Before TAM had a "Like" button, people complained about others quoting whole posts and then using the "I agree" icon. Liking is indeed a shortcut to agreement and appreciation of humor.


...this.....+100

the "like" is to keep idiots like me from clogging up active threads with comments like I wrote above (I use those on Mustang sites)......

I actually use it to show agreement, or to acknowledge a well thought through and written narrative.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm kind of new here, but when someone has "liked" a post I've made, I always go back to see if they added something, or to look at how the thread has continued to develop.

I miss a lot of that otherwise, since I usually jump on for a few minutes at a time and can't really tell how many posts have been added to a thread. I just don't have time to look at them all again.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> Before TAM had a "Like" button, people complained about others quoting whole posts and then using the "I agree" icon. Liking is indeed a shortcut to agreement and appreciation of humor.



:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:






ooops


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Frankly, the presence of the like button tends to make me post less (but not in a bad way). I sometimes will see no reason to throw my two cents in if my opinion or advice or whatever has been espoused by someone else... easier/quicker to simply like it and move on. If a poster I tend to agree with has already weighed in, it's a quick like. If someone has saiid something of use or come to a good realization, or whatever, I'm more than happy to hit the like button.

It's a nice convenience, I think. I certainly do not keep track of the the likes I or anyone else gives and receives.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

KathyBatesel said:


> when someone has "liked" a post I've made, I always go back to see if they added something, or to look at how the thread has continued to develop.


I do this also - I tend to jump various places on TAM, so when I get a *like(s)*, I am curious to go back & see if that particular thread has any additional comments, that I otherwise would have totally missed... It is a helpful feature, with some real pluses, that being one of the best.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


Was sooo going to do that...


----------

